# meds  (10 mg per pd of bodyweight)



## cw (Jul 29, 2009)

trying to start another med its terramycin 343 and it says 10 mg per pd of body weight that is equal to what ?
i know 10mg is an 18th of a teaspoon aint it?
and anyone use this with any successs?
600 mg in total


----------



## KellyHM (Jul 30, 2009)

How much does your animal weigh?

ETA:  Figure out the weight of your animal, how many mg total it would need, and what percentage of the pack of antibiotics that would be.

Example:  If your animal weighs 60 lbs then it would need 600 mg, which would be the whole pack.  If it weighs 30 lbs then it would need half the pack, etc.


----------



## cw (Jul 30, 2009)

he ways roughly 75 lbs, i understand that, do i mix it in water? do i just get it down his throat ? the instructions say 2 hrs after he eats or an 1 hr before, 600 mg would way less then the pack wouldnt? the pack weighs 1/2 lbs, my guess is mix it in the water


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 30, 2009)

Or mix it in his milk/milk replacer. We have some here, I will check the label and get back to you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 30, 2009)

It says to mix it with water. 

The package I have here is 135.5 grams. Here is a conversions chart for miligrams to grams.






According to this chart he would need .75 grams per feeding for up to 14 days.

There is a pill form called Oxy 500 Calf Bolus that I have used and it's much simpler to figure out.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 30, 2009)

In reading the dosage on the Oxy 500 Calf bolus it's one bolus (500 mg) for every 100 pounds every 12 hours. that ends up being more than the Terramycin-343 so you could go stronger with the Terramycin-343.

Are you by any chance using LA-200 to treat him for his pneumonia? According to Pfizer's site you can use it for scour treatment too. It is oxytetracycline HCI (Terramycin).


----------



## cw (Jul 31, 2009)

yes, its the same thing just in a powder form, i think he is gonna pull through his cough has starting to go away,


----------

